# My brothers wedding invitation Picture



## jonib101 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm the family Photographer. I volunteered to do my brothers wedding. I don't know if I'll persue a career in Wedding Photography, but just in case, what do you think? I don't have the pictures from the actual wedding at the moment, but I'll post them on later.



This was the invitation pic:


----------



## ivomitcats (Jun 15, 2010)

Edited on photobucket?


----------



## jonib101 (Jun 15, 2010)

ivomitcats said:


> Edited on photobucket?


 

Yes, this was about six months ago, though. I've moved on to picnik.com for my editing and sometimes photoshop


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, but I do not like the editing at all.
You actually blurred part of his face?!?   I also dont like how his hair is blurred.

I would prefer her eyes being open, as she seems unimportant in the image as is.

The location is cute, but the background you chose for the shot is very busy and it actually fights for my eye's attention with the subjects


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 15, 2010)

It would have been nice to 'blur' the backround instead of the forground/subject, keeping the focus on your brother and his now wife.


P.S.
they both look really young....


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2010)

The composition is very poor; the large open space on the left, with the tree in the background immediately draws the eye away from the couple. And even though she is shorter than he is, it would be a good idea to pose them so that their heads were somewhat closer together. The distance between the heads conveys a sense of distance, so they need to be closer in height. It would also be nice if the eyes were open on the bride-to-be.


----------



## jonib101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, that is a terrible picture now that I look at it. What about this one?









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc87/jonib101/family/DSCF3184-1-1.jpg


----------



## jonib101 (Jun 15, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> P.S.
> they both look really young....


 

They're both 17. It is fairly young, but I think it makes it all the more precious. Young love


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 15, 2010)

Why is there a blurry vingette on all of them? It immediately draws my attention away from them.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 15, 2010)

Is this girl ever going to look at the camera? Lol. Not that there's anything wrong with looking away. Just wondering.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry but this blur vignette thing is doing nothing for me. I say scrap it.


----------



## ivomitcats (Jun 15, 2010)

Stop doing the edge blur.


----------



## ghache (Jun 16, 2010)

lynda.com and photoshop might help.


----------



## destroy (Jun 16, 2010)

keep shooting.
tell them not to get married, they're 17.
this whole post is suspect.


----------



## jonib101 (Jun 16, 2010)

ghache said:


> lynda.com and photoshop might help.


 

Thank you.


----------

